
Success Stories of Internet of Things - SimbirSoft
https://medium.com/simbirsoft/4-success-stories-of-internet-of-things-b26bc3e94a78
======
jdboyd
From article: "Coca-Cola was one of the first to introduce IoT to customer
service and in 1982 one third of vending machines were connected to the
Internet."

That seems really unlikely. Assuming it was a typo, does anyone know what they
meant to say, and/or have a source?

------
rebeccadesigns
I would be interested to hear these as well

